

Ask HN: Rural Entrepreneurs, Consultants, Bloggers - noahc

I'm working on a ebook, I'd like to release here relatively quickly.  In it I talk about a rural renaissance built around technology and the elimination of geographical barriers.<p>I'm looking to profile rural entrepreneurs, consultants, or bloggers who have had success.<p>Does anyone know of anyone that might fit this bill that I should reach out to?  Thanks.
======
mgkimsal
Define 'rural'. I live outside Raleigh, near a petting zoo (I smell the geese,
chickens and llamas when I drive past to go grab something from the dollar
store). Is that rural enough? mgkimsal@gmail.com if you want to talk.

~~~
noahc
I think that will work. I'll get in touch.

